# August 2nd



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Alice Cooper's new album, Dirty Diamonds comes out.
So does the new Ghostbusters box set, with both films and two episodes of the REAL GHOSTBUSTERS cartoon.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What's gonna be on the GB discs that would warrant me buying them. I already own the old releases and unless there's something completely awesome on there, I probably won't buy it.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

NOTHING.  
That's right, absolutley nothing new. 
NO extras on GB 2.
The same extras on GB.
All you get is the cartoons.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh there is something new about this upcoming boxset, Ghostbusters will now be only available in FULLscreen (*cat-hissing sound effect*). This boxset is a disaster and someone at Sony/Columbia-TriStar should pay for it with their life. No more fullscreen on 2.35:1 movies!!!

Also, really cool news on the new Alice Cooper. "Rockers should stay rockin' or die! Not play _golf!_"


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I think I'm gonna go see Alice at the end of September. For the fifth time.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

UPDATE: From Sony Customer Service;
"Ghostbusters 1 & 2 Giftset will be released in its original widescreen presentation formats. An earlier notice may have indicated that the release also included full screen versions, but that information was released prematurely."


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

DAMN SKIPPY!!! Sign me up now!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Doctorthingit said:


> ...FULLscreen (*cat-hissing sound effect*). No more fullscreen on 2.35:1 movies!!!


That's one of the most intelligent comments possible in the realm of DVDs. (I might add 1.85:1, and even 1.66:1 as well).

I hate Pan and Scan! Or, as they call them on the packaging (to make it sound like you're getting more somehow), Full Screen. Idiots.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> That's one of the most intelligent comments possible in the realm of DVDs. (I might add 1.85:1, and even 1.66:1 as well).
> 
> I hate Pan and Scan! Or, as they call them on the packaging (to make it sound like you're getting more somehow), Full Screen. Idiots.


Yes, full screen pisses me off. The "Pan and Scan" variation of full screen pisses me off even more.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Full-screen on 1.85:1 / 1.77:1 / 1.66:1 movies is not really bothering me as much as it used to. I hate fullscreen movies that are so tight on a frame that someone's face is now falling off the side. But I'm realizing more and more now with 1.85'vers especially that while I'm barely getting a centimeter's extra screen on the sides, the bars are cutting the movie off at the bottom. Obviously this doesn't bother me when watching a movie I've never seen before- I mean how would I know the difference? But if it's a movie like Fatal Attraction which I know pretty well in fullscreen, I notice when a body part suddenly is covered up by the bottom widescreen bar. I don't know why this happens. If the film is shot in that aspect ratio, why is the bottom being cut off? I've also noticed some of the Nightmare On Elm Street films (I bought the boxset recently) have things missing off the bottom of the screen now because of the bars. I've owned the VHS box for about 5 years now and I can tell when the legs of people's pants or objects on floors are being cut short.

Now, it's just different with 2.35:1, 2.20:1, and 2.40:1 movies. For some reason, you'd never notice something missing unless possibly the widescreen wasn't anamorphic.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So, here's how you get one of those tiny Mr. Stay-Puft figures with your gift set DVD. In order to get one, you have to pre-order the disc anytime before closing tomorrow (I know, I know, I just found out myself) at Sam Goody, Media Play, Suncoast or Musicland. You'll get the set for $15 (not $20) and apparently a keen Mr. Stay-Puft antenna topper.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Nah, I don't really want one of those things. I used to have a big Mr. Stay-Puft, but you know what big was in the 80s when I got it, not very big at all. I don't think I still have it, but hey. I don't miss it that much. If I had it, I would put it somewhere in my room. Then I'd feel bad that it was the only piece of movie toy-memorabilia that I had. I hope you get one, Egon.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Nah, I'll pick my dvd set up at BEST BUY. No free gifts there.
I've got more than enough Stay-Pufts around my house. 5, just off the top of my head. :googly:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

And how many do you still have up here?


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

RAXL said:


> 5, just off the top of my head. :googly:


What do you mean, 5 different kinds of Stay Puft toys, or 5 of the same toy?

The one I had was, I think, made of rubber. It was about slightly bigger than the big Crash Test Dummy figures, it was big, it just wasn't My Little Buddy big.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Raxl has probably the most iNsANe collection of toys I've ever seen. They're everywhere. Everything from Friday the 13th stuff to Ghostbusters, Star Wars and everything in between.

He definitely means five different toys. Probably more.

He scares me.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

5 different toys.
Two different plush Stay-Pufts, The brand new 16 inch NECA Stay Puft, Stay Puft head knocker and the Real Ghostbusters Stay Puft toy. 
It sounds like you had the Real Ghostbusters toy. He stands about 8 inches tall.

I've got a huge toy collection.  
Almost the whole run of Real Ghostbusters, as well as vast amounts of old and new Star Wars, and G.I.Joe, as well as a bunch of Friday the 13th stuff. :googly:


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

RAXL said:


> It sounds like you had the Real Ghostbusters toy. He stands about 8 inches tall.


That sounds about right. I don't have it anymore. At least, I might still have it somewhere but it would be outside my old house. On the ground, under a pile of wet leaves somewhere. It always made me sad, the fate of all my childhood toys. Some of those things I'd kill to have kept. One of them is a kids' Christmas record that made me obsessed with the sound of glass breaking. To this day, whenever I have the chance to break something made of glass, I will: lightbulbs, empty alcohol bottles, old mirrors, half-shattered plates of window glass.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Picked up my GB box set and new Alice album today, at Best Buy.
Only $13.00 and change for the GB set!  :googly:


----------

